# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  **فروش ظرفیت پزشکی دانشگاه**

## masoud007

سلام دوستان یکی از اقوام از دانشگاه سراسری پذیرفته شده در رشته پزشکی و بدلیل مهاجرت قصد دارند اگر امکانش باشه ظرفیت خودشونو انتقال بدن به یک نفر ، من قبلا شنیده بودم میشه بعد از قبولی ظرفیتتو به یکی دیگه بدی بعضیا در قبال دریافت پول این کاررو میکردن ، میخواستم ببینم اصلا همچین قانونی داریم؟امکانش هست راهنمایی کنید؟سپاس

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام دوستان یکی از اقوام از دانشگاه سراسری پذیرفته شده در رشته پزشکی و بدلیل مهاجرت قصد دارند اگر امکانش باشه ظرفیت خودشونو انتقال بدن به یک نفر ، من قبلا شنیده بودم میشه بعد از قبولی ظرفیتتو به یکی دیگه بدی بعضیا در قبال دریافت پول این کاررو میکردن ، میخواستم ببینم اصلا همچین قانونی داریم؟امکانش هست راهنمایی کنید؟سپاس


چند قیمت داده بهت؟
نمیدونم بشه یا نه قانونیش ولی غیر قانونیش که زیاد مثال داریم، 
پیش بینیم اینه حداقل 500 بگه 
نمیدونم چطوریه قضیه اش ولی شدنش که قطعا میشه

----------


## Heisenberg1997

شدنی هست ولی نه برای من و شما و افراد معمولی.
یعنی یه طورایی برای ایشون احتمالا خیر!شدنی نیست!البته اگر یک فرد عادی باشن
چون اگر شدنی بود ملت از فردا میرفتن ازاین راه کاسبی میکردن
قبول میشدن و صندلی میفروختن!
اونوقت دانشگاه میشد جای یه عده آدم بی سواد
اونقدرم بی درو پیکر نیست

----------


## ali13791379

این که چیزی نیست ناحقی و ناعدالتی هایی کردن که اینا در برابرشون هیچی نیست

----------


## masoud007

> چند قیمت داده بهت؟
> نمیدونم بشه یا نه قانونیش ولی غیر قانونیش که زیاد مثال داریم، 
> پیش بینیم اینه حداقل 500 بگه 
> نمیدونم چطوریه قضیه اش ولی شدنش که قطعا میشه


آهان ممنون از راهنماییتون

----------

